# Game 71: Heat @ Bulls (3/27 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 27, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls are pretty beat up right now. 


> K.C Johnson ‏@KCJHoop
> Hamilton did more shooting but didn't practice. No change for DRose. Practiced fully, no sign of him playing. #Bulls
> 
> K.C Johnson ‏@KCJHoop
> Noah, Belinelli did a little more in practice. Gametime decisions vs. Heat. #Bulls


Still should be a tough game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They will all find a way to suddenly be healthy and play phenomenally when Miami comes to town.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's back and will start tonight.

Rose and Rip Hamilton are out for the Bulls. Noah and Belinelli are game time decisions.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No Noah would be a big break for us 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't want a big break. Hopefully Noah plays.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I don't like Noah, so it's always fun beating him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Noah is out. As is Rip Hamilton, Belinelli and of course Rose.

Nazr Mohammed to start at C for the Bulls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami is about to crush Chicago. This will be ugly.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed you're correct.^


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Comical start, what are we doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Typical Heat start of late. Struggle on offense while the other team hits outside J's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I knew we were going to start out playing woeful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Predictable awfulness to start. Wade's rust might be having an affect.

A mixture of some bad D and tough made shots by the Bulls are what's made this look ugly early. Strangely they've made us pay more when we've played good D.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is a really bad habit that we canNOT carry into the playoffs damn


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And there's the double-digit deficit. Before we even score 3 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lethray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two Le3's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft, Bulls gettig lucky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade looks smelly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Haslem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD out, get Birdman in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad heat check


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad turnover Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D is getting killed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls scrubs always torch us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh.....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs were like, "How much can we bludgeon the Heat on this possession?"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What was the tech for?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad offensive team hitting outside J's. Seen this before.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Team hits every outside J. Seen this movie ebfore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't what Hinrich did there a flagrant by definition?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Isn't what Hinrich did there a flagrant by definition?


Guess you're allowed to tackle now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gibson just swatted at LeBron's head. Straight up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is the only guy showing up so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive definitely seen less things get flagrants


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The hell is wrong with these refs???


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone who disparages this streak as having been mostly against Eastern conference or lower-tier teams hasn't watched the games. Feels like literally every game the opponent is playing way above its head for stretches.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2Bird. Nice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP in the post. Needs some teammate help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-22 after 1

32 on 58%. Amazing how well teams start games against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course two junk cags off glass from the king of such things: Nate Robinson.

Nice putback by Birdman on offense though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Such crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the bench to rest. Where will the offense come from now?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nate thinks he won the championship every time he makes a shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 turnovers that quarter. Not cool.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Robinson and Deng making some HORSE shots. Wade needs to step up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls on fire from the outside.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****. Seeing Nate Robinson showboat has really made me realize how attached I've become to this streak and how sad I will be when it ends.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They've made like 5 bank shots.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game is pissing me off.

Holy crap, nice drive and dish Birdman


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gibson making fallaway bankers now? Sheesh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is hurting us. All the time all over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade could not be playing any worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Wade, what is this i dont even


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looks like he just came back from a mini vacation.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade needs to wake the **** up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I had a feeling Wade was gonna come back adn be awful this first game. Not this bad though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls arent missing those long J's tonight so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Personally, I don't think it was right to let him take two games off. If he is healthy enough to play he should have played. He's getting paid for those games. Let him come off the bench or play 20 mins if he's tired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally does something positive


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Robinson you little piece of shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Butler! What is this!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by MBP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough runner by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We gotta get some stops.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah wade looks like he's startin to pull it together 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We've seen this so many times. Chicago has come out acting like this game is their Super Bowl and we can't match their energy. Everything they throw up is going in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Take out half of the extremely low percentage jacks they're making, and this is probably a one possession game at best for Chicago. And we're playing deplorable offense.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nate Robinson inflicts energy on his teammates no doubt about it ;; he's a great guy to have at the end of your bench IMO


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is so invisible right now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Nate Robinson inflicts energy on his teammates no doubt about it ;; he's a great guy to have at the end of your bench IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


He's an insecure little prick with a little man complex. Fights with teammates in every locker room he's ever been in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Nate Robinson inflicts energy on his teammates no doubt about it ;; he's a great guy to have at the end of your bench IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


When he's on, yes. 

But when he's off, he can pretty much shoot a team out of a game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Robinson pushed Chalmers 3-4 times before the call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is sucktitude tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was one of the better moves from Bosh that i've seen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BOSH! :bosh1:

There you go big man!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're rebounding very well. No offensive boards for Chicago. They're just making shots.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Close strong here make it a single digit halftime score


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> When he's on, yes.
> 
> But when he's off, he can pretty much shoot a team out of a game.


Oh absolutely that's why I said at the end of your bench ;; not in a role that you count on for production or even consistent minutes


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Probably sounds crazy but I really like the way we're playing defense. Chicago is just making shots.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Probably sounds crazy but I really like the way we're playing defense. Chicago is just making shots.


Correct.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Robinson... :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Robinson. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, 9pt deficit...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-46 at the half

Hopefully the Bulls come back down to their normal shooting averages in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounded like Bosh was hit on the arm there. 

Even if they keep hitting junk, we can take control of this game by playing sharper D and flowier O.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hoping not to sound to much like a homer, but that no call at the end of the half was bullshit. The streak is in danger.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Easy comeback game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys worry too much for a team having won 27 straight. They're coming back and winning.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> You guys worry too much for a team having won 27 straight. They're coming back and winning.


Especially for a team that is behind half the time in the first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Because of the streak and ESPN wanting to show our games, next week's Pacers/Thunder game that was supposed to be shown on ESPN, has been bumped for Heat/Bobcats :laugh:

Bobcats get a national TV game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 2 MBP dunks to begin the half


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WADE
2
JAMES


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MBP is heating up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two LBJ dunks and a CHI TO. Can't take for granted what it's taken every time to come back or pull away from lesser opponents. Need to keep up the effort and smart play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was off LeBron, at least it looked that way from that angle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade. That's the worst shot we can take and you take it early in the shotclock.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's not your shot Wade. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BAd shot by Wade.

Made up for it with great D


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem is racking up fouls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh's knees buckling, shooting that shot totally unsure.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know why if you foul a guy from behind 50ft from the basket it's a clear path but if you do it in front of the rim it's a normal two shot foul. I don't get it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh ruined a prime Wade highlight. Wide open too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem turned back into a pumpkin several games ago. His hot streak was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're more concerned with the health of the NBA fastbreak I guess.

Bosh plays shitty in Chicago, no?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier on Boozer = Duke on Duke
Wade on Butler = Marquette on Marquette
Chalmers on Hinrich = Kansas on Kansas

May've been mentioned already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bish...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The real Chicago has stood up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

How about that effort?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade: _GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE_

On the block. Love that they mic the rims.

BATTI-THRAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 3333 battithray


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And the Heat lead. Shocker.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier 3333
> 
> How about that effort?


Those Bosh boards were quite nice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MC2CB

That was well done.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario Chalmers has been a shot in the arm in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Bosh got postered. Well deserved. Ya little pansy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Butler dunking all over Bosh. Sick play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh, yikes....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks to see Boozer have big games against us lately. Dude's annoying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant undo our good work here. Got to close the quarter strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Mario has made some very nice passes this quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BattiThray


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If "clutch" exists then it exists in Shane Battier. Academics, that's the man you want to study for it if you want.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray...no...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys, rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice possession by Chalmers. He pounded, but effectively and with purpose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio, wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS guys. Retarded defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-68 after 3

Gotta keep up the energy and effort on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boozer...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Birdman with the sloppy defense. Playing from behind now with LeBron on the bench. Heat like to make it hard on themselves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boozer averaged so far 19.5 and 11 boards on 65% shooting against us.

Season?

15, 9 and 47%.

**** you Carlos, go get the weird shoe shine polish on your head again you twat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flop by Robinson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that 5 missed FT's from LeWade?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What is Wade doing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's like the 3rd or 4th time where we got a block, but the ball went right back to the player that was blocked.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Amazing how much trouble we have with this scrub Bulls team lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Batti-block.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade passes on the wide open shot. This after the missed FT. Running out of time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Bird...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird!? wtf


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron will come back in now and take over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Lebron back in there, this lineup blows


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4pt swing

Need to get Lebron, Mario and Bosh back in soon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone not named LeBron or Mario or Battier has been so useless tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron summons Wade to guard Deng in transition. Wade leaves Deng wide open for 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron summons Wade to guard Deng in transition. Wade leaves Deng wide open for 3.


Nobody gets more 3's hit on him than Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our offense has been terrible tonight.

Offensive, even....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If we win this game it will be a theft.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GET WADE OFF DENG YOU ****S THIS IS STUPID


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Get Wade out or take him off Deng FFS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng hits another 3 over Wade. 

Wade makes up for it with an and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with the and(N)ONE.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't think Hinrich is killing us so badly we need LeBron on him. He and Wade need to switch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Deng.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trying to figure out why the switch was made. Its not like Hinrich was giving us much trouble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The FT's and in-and-out shots...Oi...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It really hurts that Mario is on the bench but who do you take out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade loses Deng inside, forces the help to come, and it leads to another 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe they're trying to get a mismatch on Hinrich in transition?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade goes for a steal, puts the defense in scramble mode, and Butler gets a wide open 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butler has hit 23 threes all season. 2 tonight....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate PG-less lineups. Put Chalmers in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Streak is farked


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Get out Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade may've turned an ankle. Might need to put in Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and buckets


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The streak is not ending tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We probably could have won tonight if Wade didn't dress. Truly believe that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So getting cute with matchups cost us 3 3's and gained us what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone better ask Spo after this one why Wade on Deng for so long in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> The streak is not ending tonight.


I think it's over. I'll be glad if I'm wrong. Wade got too conceited, started shirking games, goofing on the sidelines, and playing like victory is an entitlement.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade bites horribly on a pumpfake and sends a Bull to the line.

I figure it makes sense that trying to reincorporate a 2nd-option can be harder than playing without him, at least in this specific circumstance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Wade still guarding Deng?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

4 minutes. LOTS of time. Need to keep Chalmers in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> 4 minutes. LOTS of time. Need to keep Chalmers in.


He never should have been on the bench. He was the best player in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FT's will be a big part in this one. Too many clankers from the stars.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow.

If they decide this is a flagrant and the shot to the head wasn't...I mean...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Laughable if that's a flagrant and Lebron's take down wasn't


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

First time i've seen Lebron retaliate.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How is that a flagrant? He gets hit on the head every ****ing game and THAT is a flagrant?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a joke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im speechless. Really, that is just unacceptable. Riles is going to have to murder again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Lebron and great and1 by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP block and the Bosh and-1 opportunity.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Shitty continuation foul, but I'll take it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great drive by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just gonna point out that the streak ends in a game refereed by Derrick Stafford. Continue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All the shoving and headsmacking by the Bulls all game and the refs call that looseball foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weaaaak


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade should have forced the shot in transition.

Nice loose ball foul call Stafford. **** this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW THAT REPLAY ON THE BATTIER FOUL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, terrible call on the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, you pussy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> WOW THAT REPLAY ON THE BATTIER FOUL


Stafford -_-


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh just got BITCHed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. That was all-time highlight reel bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CHAMPIONSHIP CHICAGOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ CB....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats Chicago. I look forward to bouncing you out of the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been holding this back, but just wanna say **** ESPN/NBATV and scheduling every damn game leading up to the potential record breaker. The Finals Game 7 coverage was a bit much too. 

At least we can focus on simply playing well and getting rest for the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This loss sucks and it hurts, but if there's a silver lining then it's Wade and Bosh are going to get a cold splash of reality from this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buckets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks won tonight, so we've yet to clinch the East.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Need a stop and a bucket lets go


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat got the Bulls to waste their final 2 timeouts.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Great defense forcing the two timeouts


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And it was a rebound to Boozer.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How. Do. You. Not. Get. That. Rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game right there. ****ing Boozer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll remember this, Chicago. You're #1 on my shit list now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool now we can get back to thinking about the trophy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Streak over. Fun while it lasted. 

Now to get back to getting ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, 'Bron wanted this bad.

You did it Chicago. You did it Mike Wilbon. Cheers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm very impressed by the Bulls. I love this. But damn, WHAT A RUN by Miami. Incredible stuff. I'm glad I got to witness it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It was a good run. Cheers fellas.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] and JVG pretending this isn't over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Post-game LeBron quote: "At the end of the day, these guys have to go back to playing on a team with a star who will neither play nor dance."


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ok ok the gauntlet is over. Had to end sometime it was an amazing run.

Fully expecting a dud in San Antonio. Going to be a different feeling going into a game without the streak on the line.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew it'd be one of the our nemesis teams that beat us, either Boston or Chicago. Had to be.

Can't wait to send their ass packing in the playoffs though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Modern day 27 > '72 33. It's just the truth. The league nearly doubled in size in half a decade, and many all-time greats were playing in the other league.

Deng on being motivated to end the streak "It was huge." Hate to sound like Cocky Heat Fan, but kinda makes me pity other teams when I hear that shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 101-97

Congrats to the Heat. That was one hell of a streak. Had to end at some point. 

Now to focus on rest for the playoffs. 

Getting down double digits finally caught up to them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Modern day 27 > '72 33. It's just the truth. The league nearly doubled in size in half a decade, and many all-time greats were playing in the other league.
> 
> *Deng on being motivated to end the streak "It was huge."* Hate to sound like Cocky Heat Fan, but kinda makes me pity other teams when I hear that shit.


It was huge, this was the Bulls championship. Lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we didnt put Wade on Deng, we'd probably still be playing right now.

Love my team though - had to end sometime. Well played lads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

27 happens to be one of my favorite numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope we hear just why Wade was on Deng for most of that 4th quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hope we hear just why Wade was on Deng for most of that 4th quarter.


This has been happening since we weren't intentionally fouling Paul Pierce with a foul to give. Just gotta accept the bad with all the good. I'm happy with 27. People won't even remember this Chicago team in 5 years but they will always remember this Heat team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose 101-97
> 
> Congrats to the Heat. That was one hell of a streak. Had to end at some point.
> 
> ...


I honestly think they'll feel relieved more than anything. People insinuating this streak came too late in the season and they were pushing too hard are ridiculous. Great for them to have something to focus them on the ultimate result during the dreggiest part of the season. 

Wondering if we push for the top overall seed or just maintenance it down now.


Wade County said:


> If we didnt put Wade on Deng, we'd probably still be playing right now.
> 
> Love my team though - had to end sometime. Well played lads.


As much as it hurts, in the end it's good that a ridiculous decision like that blatantly led to CHI separation. We got away with the Wade on George/LeBron on Stephenson thing, but Deng is a more sound offensive player.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> If we didnt put Wade on Deng, we'd probably still be playing right now.
> 
> Love my team though - had to end sometime. Well played lads.


If Wade doesn't play we win this game. 100%.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, and while that is somewhat of a knock on Wade for some of his awful decisions tonight, he was also a victim of a difficult circumstance. They should've sat him out one more game knowing how awful he is in Chicago.

Dammit. 27 x 3 = 81. 28 would've gotten us over a third of the season. Only reason I really wanted this one. I'll take *basically* a third.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I honestly think they'll feel relieved more than anything. People insinuating this streak came too late in the season and they were pushing too hard are ridiculous. Great for them to have something to focus them on the ultimate result during the dreggiest part of the season.


Exactly. This is supposed to be the most boring time of the season where the great teams are starting their maintenance programs, while the bad teams start benching vets and playing young players.

Now we can focus on that. The media that had been following this team was insane. Now half of them will go away and start covering the Lakers again 


> Wondering if we push for the top overall seed or just maintenance it down now.


Well we're trying to stay in front of the Spurs. The creators of the maintenance program. So we might end up with it by default.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I agree, and while that is somewhat of a knock on Wade for some of his awful decisions tonight, he was also a victim of a difficult circumstance. They should've sat him out one more game knowing how awful he is in Chicago.
> 
> Dammit. 27 x 3 = 81. 28 would've gotten us over a third of the season. Only reason I really wanted this one. I'll take *basically* a third.


I thought it was really lousy when he sat out those games and you had Chris Broussard on t.v. saying, "He told me that he's fine and if this was a playoff game he would absolutely be playing." 

Somebody has to have the foresight to say to Wade that you don't sit two games and accumulate rust in the middle of a streak that hasn't been seen in half a century. Somebody running the business has to protect the player from shirking duty as bad as he might want to. It's like being back in high school, you really don't want to wake up in the morning and go but you have to do it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

the Heat losing is breaking news on cnn.com

wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Meh...Ultimately I'd rather him be even 2 games healthier come playoff time. He's paying the emotional price by watching his team get one of the largest wins of the season, followed by another mostly dominant win, and then coming back to play in the game that ended the streak. Maybe he's not capable of viewing the situation that objectively and separating from his ego, but it'll at least knock on his bubble.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Well we're trying to stay in front of the Spurs. The creators of the maintenance program. So we might end up with it by default.


Definitely crossed my mind too, but the Spurs seems to keep winning with random lineups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron going in on the way he's been officiated all season. Will be an intelligently-received fine. The officiating on him has been pretty bad all season.

Wow, I missed the Pacers game, so I believe this is the last Heat loss I've watched since double-OT @BOS. Feels weird to talk about a loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade: "I'm glad it's over." 

Literally called (in my head) either him or Bosh saying that. I'm sure it's true (he went on to mention how it'll be nice for half the media to leave again). Most bittersweet loss in Heat history.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> LeBron going in on the way he's been officiated all season. Will be an intelligently-received fine. The officiating on him has been pretty bad all season.
> 
> Wow, I missed the Pacers game, so I believe this is the last Heat loss I've watched since double-OT @BOS. Feels weird to talk about a loss.


The refs are like the mafia man. You can tell he has been wanting to speak but he knows if he does they will get him back. 

I've never understood why the refs had a set of rules for guys like Yao and Shaq and a different set for everyone else. Shouldn't you call the game the same and let the teams come up with strategy to stop them? Let the players decide their rightful place in the record books? Shaq maybe could have averaged 40, Yao certainly could have been over 30 PPG if they reffed him fairly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I don't know if it's conscious or just human nature, but there seems to be a ton of evening of the scales attempted by refs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To Bosh's credit, this may've been a foul.



> @SherwoodStrauss: This might be the worst non call of the year http://t.co/X8SYwuRbDH












He's yanking his forearms. Huge play too. It's actually not even clear he touches the ball before it hits the ground. Bosh loses it because he's grabbibg both of his arms. That, and the end of half non-call were blatant.



> @EthanJSkolnick: Bosh got hacked. Right in front of us, clear as day. Bulls take 55-46 lead into halftime.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder what that ref is looking at. Must be a hottie sitting courtside.

But hey, the NBA wants the Heat to continue the streak and the refs therefor give them every break, so let's just Men In Black this from our memories. It's not possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sun sports did not have that angle. Gotta apologize to Bosh after seeing that. Clear foul. What the hell was that ref looking at?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly. Every fan of the league should see that and feel fear. This shit happens to every team to some extent. Some referee error is excusable, but seeing stuff like this just makes you sad.



> @HPbasketball: If the Bulls hit James with a lead pipe, would it be a flagrant? They've been aiming at James' head all night.


Matt Moore has always seemed to defend the Heat despite being a Memphis fan, but it's still nice to read him meltdown over the officiating down the stretch. After my initial reactions to these calls I lean toward believing it's the Heat goggles making me think they're egregious.

Amazing we've put up the clutch stats we have with the shoddy officiating.



> @BeyondTheBuzzer: Nate Robinson on ending Heat streak: "Not 28, not 29, not 30..."


We play them one more time, but likely with Juwan Howard having to dole out the vengeance.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What, that is clearly a foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's last flagrant was in 2007. Against?

:dwade:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> @BeyondTheBuzzer: Nate Robinson on ending Heat streak: "Not 28, not 29, not 30..."


He really said that, really? I think this dude really suffers from small man syndrome.


----------

